
Facebook, Dropbox, Mailchimp, Twilio and More Combined Into -One Universal API- - rwwwwt
http://cloudrail.de/#
======
linksbro
How can a service like this exist when pretty much every company API says this
in their ToS:

> Don't sell, transfer or sublicense our code, APIs, or tools to anyone.

Sec 4 #10 of
[https://developers.facebook.com/policy/#properuse](https://developers.facebook.com/policy/#properuse)

~~~
cloudrail
We don't sell any code nor do we sublicense it. It is common that for instance
the open source community creates alternative SDKs. And we help them to get
users on their API. So it is definitely a win win situation.

------
minimaxir
Flagged since URL covertly redirects to cloudrail.com. Doing a HN search shows
that domain has been submitted frequently. (I've seen deleted-then-resubmitted
posts from this domain as well)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Cloudrail&sort=byPopularity&pr...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Cloudrail&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

~~~
rwwwwt
That is sometimes unfortunately the only way. Getting the first votes is just
luck and the right timing, or you fake them. I prefere posting it several
times. Sorry for that, but it seems like people like what I posted.

~~~
jrs235
That might be the case. But it's also more suspect when your username was
created a mere 2 minutes before you posted this. You should be using the same,
preferably established, HN username.

~~~
cloudrail
Usually we use this account. I just decided to create one for myself as well.
Might be a mistake and sorry for that. Anyway I don't like if someone flags a
post which people really like. Especially when it is about a real tool for
developers by a startup.

~~~
cloudrail
Hope this post is ok now:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10603625](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10603625)

~~~
jrs235
It appears that you are abusing HN.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Cloudrail&sort=byPopularity&pr...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Cloudrail&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

------
mooted1
What are your SLAs? Do you have any data on the latency overhead this service
introduces? Historical uptimes and postmortems on outages? These are all
factors I'd use to evaluate the engineering maturity of a service like this.

~~~
cloudrail
The good thing about CloudRail is that no data ever passes one of our servers.
The intelligence sits in the SDK which is included in your app. Data then
flows directly between your app and for instance Dropbox. So even if we are
down your integrations will work.

